# Tribulus effective?



## Elesion (Jan 16, 2002)

This question is mainly geared towards Prince who suggests that tribulus is effective ... j/k.  But how do you say tribulus is effective?  my knowledge tells me its just as worthless as methoxy.

later


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2002)

_"there is no conclusive evidence that tribulus enhances muscle growth or strength"_

I like the product, and Biotest's Tribex has been independently tested, so that is the brand I trust.

As far as gaining muscle and strength from it, I dunno....try it yourself and see. 

I think it does work from a sexual standpoint by elevating LH and serum T levels, but not sure from a bodybuilding stand point.  I would also say that it will probably work better on someone older (30's) than a younger male.


----------



## THE_GAME (Jan 17, 2002)

Tribulus does work for younger males, I tried it a while ago and I liked it. People say that it helps you with concentration when working out but you get some insane popups. It increases testosterone levels naturally, testosterone leads to muscle growth. So that right there is a key element to bodybuilding(testosterone).

The game


----------



## Elesion (Jan 17, 2002)

*biotest... ;(*

thats what i thought.  tribulus has no proof of increasing strength or testosterone levels in that fact.  The game what you read about ecdysterone and or tribulus even methoxy are mainly marketing scams, there are no scientific or medical proof other than what the advertizing companies say.  Prince:  Biotest?  how could you put your faith in such a company? ;(.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: biotest... ;(*



> _*Originally posted by Elesion *_
> thats what i thought.  tribulus has no proof of increasing strength or testosterone levels in that fact.



That's not what I said!

There is no proof that it will increase muscle mass and strength. However, it will temporarily raise LH and serum T levels. But, does it raise them enough, and or long enough, to be anabolic is what has yet to be proven.


----------



## Elesion (Jan 17, 2002)

*well...*

well prince... im a person who goes after evidence or chemical scientific reason to judge by its uses.  Up to now the only perk i from people who have used tribulus is that there libido is increased and thats about it.  i think ZMA is more effective than methoxy or ecdysterone, and even tribulus.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2002)

That's your call, I really do not care either way, I do not sell supplements! 

I was just trying to present the info I know of.


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2002)

Science is wonderful, but what matters is the real world...Tribulis has worked for some of my clients and has done nothing for others. People are different and will react differently to the same substances in the same quantities. I've seen guys use the tiniest amount of steroids and blow up, while others can use tons and barely grow. These discrepencies are even more pronounced for OTC supps.


----------



## samat631 (Apr 4, 2004)

ive been taking tribex, and i love the stuff....i def feel it


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 5, 2004)

The only thing I have every used Tribulus for is PCT to help get the natural test levels back in order. Never thought of using it as regular training aid. I doubt it would do much.


----------

